# Air pollution control engineer -Exam



## fidala (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone here taken the Junior Air pollution control engineer exam in California? If yes, can you please post some pointers about the exam?

Really appreciate any advice/suggestions/comments about the exam and its preparation.

Thanks.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 8, 2012)

Good luck man, but I've never heard about this exam.


----------



## dontlikebeinganeng (Mar 8, 2012)

Are you talking about SCAQMD or Air Resources Board?

I took the SCAQMD's exam and there is a disclosure you are not allowed to disclose the contents of the exam much like PE. I can however say if you have an ABET accredited degree, you should do fine.


----------

